# Galveston bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Solid bite for us lately on Galveston bay weâ€™ve been drifting and wading to catch our fish depending on my guys preference. Shallow reefs, sand pockets, and rocky areas have all worked well for us. I have a spot open this weekend call 832-385-2012 to get on the water.



















www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

